

Stanford dropouts are missing the boat on changing the world - gailees
http://blog.dormroomfund.com/2013/06/28/stanford-dropouts-are-missing-the-boat-on-changing-the-world?

======
gailees
"But one thing’s for sure: if you can fight the allure of building the next
Facebook today, you could develop the technology that enables the Facebooks of
tomorrow."

Over and over again, we see that working from technology backwards to solve a
problem is so much less effective than customer-driven innovation.

This author is completely missing the boat that we aren't living in the same
world as Larry and Sergey were nearly 15 years ago. I would even venture to
argue that the next Google is more likely to come out of ex-googlers who
dropped out to work there than academia.

